

Show HN - DropQuery - upload your CSV data and query away - wwyd

(Firstly, apologies for not having a demo. I realise for a tool like this, it&#x27;s best to give some sort of demo, rather than putting up a landing page. Having said that, demo is coming - soon. But I want to gauge some interest, get some feedback on the concept, do some initial, early validation etc.)<p>DropQuery is a tool I&#x27;m working on at the moment, which you can use to upload your CSV file and use standard SQL to query it.<p>Would love to have you as an early user to get some feedback on the upcoming release! - so please sign up if you&#x27;d be interested!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dropquery.com
======
wwyd
Clickable - [http://dropquery.com](http://dropquery.com)

